# Proftpd

## razi79

Ciao A tutti , questa non la capisco , cerco di avviare proftpd e ho il seguente errore 

```
 * Checking proftpd configuration ...

*** glibc detected *** /usr/sbin/proftpd: free(): invalid next size (fast): 0x08                                                                              132c48 ***

======= Backtrace: =========

/lib/libc.so.6[0xb7b80930]

/lib/libc.so.6(cfree+0x89)[0xb7b825f9]

/usr/sbin/proftpd[0x80c7b39]

/usr/sbin/proftpd[0x80a5407]

/usr/sbin/proftpd[0x806e98b]

/usr/sbin/proftpd[0x806eadc]

/usr/sbin/proftpd[0x8054dda]

/lib/libc.so.6(__libc_start_main+0xdc)[0xb7b2f3dc]

/usr/sbin/proftpd[0x804e041]

======= Memory map: ========

08048000-080de000 r-xp 00000000 09:03 3891923    /usr/sbin/proftpd

080de000-080df000 r--p 00096000 09:03 3891923    /usr/sbin/proftpd

080df000-080e7000 rw-p 00097000 09:03 3891923    /usr/sbin/proftpd

080e7000-08156000 rw-p 080e7000 00:00 0          [heap]

b7900000-b7921000 rw-p b7900000 00:00 0

b7921000-b7a00000 ---p b7921000 00:00 0

b7aee000-b7af8000 r-xp 00000000 09:03 3810942    /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/                                                                              4.2.4/libgcc_s.so.1

b7af8000-b7af9000 r--p 00009000 09:03 3810942    /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/                                                                              4.2.4/libgcc_s.so.1

b7af9000-b7afa000 rw-p 0000a000 09:03 3810942    /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/                                                                              4.2.4/libgcc_s.so.1

b7afe000-b7b05000 r--s 00000000 09:03 3912999    /usr/lib/gconv/gconv-modules.ca                                                                              che

b7b05000-b7b0d000 r-xp 00000000 09:03 3828703    /lib/libnss_files-2.7.so

b7b0d000-b7b0e000 r--p 00008000 09:03 3828703    /lib/libnss_files-2.7.so

b7b0e000-b7b0f000 rw-p 00009000 09:03 3828703    /lib/libnss_files-2.7.so

b7b13000-b7b14000 rw-p b7b13000 00:00 0

b7b14000-b7b16000 r-xp 00000000 09:03 3828712    /lib/libdl-2.7.so

b7b16000-b7b17000 r--p 00001000 09:03 3828712    /lib/libdl-2.7.so

b7b17000-b7b18000 rw-p 00002000 09:03 3828712    /lib/libdl-2.7.so

b7b18000-b7b19000 rw-p b7b18000 00:00 0

b7b19000-b7c49000 r-xp 00000000 09:03 3828720    /lib/libc-2.7.so

b7c49000-b7c4b000 r--p 00130000 09:03 3828720    /lib/libc-2.7.so

b7c4b000-b7c4c000 rw-p 00132000 09:03 3828720    /lib/libc-2.7.so

b7c4c000-b7c4f000 rw-p b7c4c000 00:00 0

b7c4f000-b7c58000 r-xp 00000000 09:03 3828740    /lib/libcrypt-2.7.so

b7c58000-b7c59000 r--p 00008000 09:03 3828740    /lib/libcrypt-2.7.so

b7c59000-b7c5a000 rw-p 00009000 09:03 3828740    /lib/libcrypt-2.7.so

b7c5a000-b7c81000 rw-p b7c5a000 00:00 0

b7c81000-b7c8b000 r-xp 00000000 09:03 3892797    /lib/libpam.so.0.81.12

b7c8b000-b7c8c000 r--p 00009000 09:03 3892797    /lib/libpam.so.0.81.12

b7c8c000-b7c8d000 rw-p 0000a000 09:03 3892797    /lib/libpam.so.0.81.12

b7c8d000-b7db6000 r-xp 00000000 09:03 3796372    /usr/lib/libcrypto.so.0.9.8

b7db6000-b7dcb000 rw-p 00129000 09:03 3796372    /usr/lib/libcrypto.so.0.9.8

b7dcb000-b7dce000 rw-p b7dcb000 00:00 0

b7dce000-b7e0d000 r-xp 00000000 09:03 3796375    /usr/lib/libssl.so.0.9.8

b7e0d000-b7e11000 rw-p 0003e000 09:03 3796375    /usr/lib/libssl.so.0.9.8

b7e11000-b7e24000 r-xp 00000000 09:03 3828717    /lib/libnsl-2.7.so

b7e24000-b7e25000 r--p 00012000 09:03 3828717    /lib/libnsl-2.7.so

b7e25000-b7e26000 rw-p 00013000 09:03 3828717    /lib/libnsl-2.7.so

b7e26000-b7e29000 rw-p b7e26000 00:00 0

b7e29000-b7e2f000 r-xp 00000000 09:03 3728376    /lib/libwrap.so.0.7.6

b7e2f000-b7e30000 rw-p 00006000 09:03 3728376    /lib/libwrap.so.0.7.6

b7e30000-b7e41000 r-xp 00000000 09:03 3728367    /lib/libz.so.1.2.3

b7e41000-b7e42000 rw-p 00010000 09:03 3728367    /lib/libz.so.1.2.3

b7e42000-b7f5a000 r-xp 00000000 09:03 3859265    /usr/lib/mysql/libmysqlclient.s                                                                              o.15.0.0

b7f5a000-b7f9c000 rw-p 00117000 09:03 3859265    /usr/lib/mysql/libmysqlclient.s                                                                              o.15.0.0

b7f9c000-b7f9d000 rw-p b7f9c000 00:00 0

b7f9d000-b7fc1000 r-xp 00000000 09:03 3828719    /lib/libm-2.7.so

b7fc1000-b7fc2000 r--p 00023000 09:03 3828719    /lib/libm-2.7.so

b7fc2000-b7fc3000 rw-p 00024000 09:03 3828719    /lib/libm-2.7.so

b7fc3000-b7fc6000 r-xp 00000000 09:03 3794548    /lib/libattr.so.1.1.0

b7fc6000-b7fc7000 r--p 00002000 09:03 3794548    /lib/libattr.so.1.1.0

b7fc7000-b7fc8000 rw-p 00003000 09:03 3794548    /lib/libattr.so.1.1.0

b7fc8000-b7fce000 r-xp 00000000 09:03 3826587    /lib/libacl.so.1.1.0

b7fce000-b7fcf000 r--p 00005000 09:03 3826587    /lib/libacl.so.1.1.0

b7fcf000-b7fd0000 rw-p 00006000 09:03 3826587    /lib/libacl.so.1.1.0

b7fd0000-b7fd1000 rw-p b7fd0000 00:00 0

b7fd4000-b7fd5000 rw-p b7fd4000 00:00 0

b7fd5000-b7ff0000 r-xp 00000000 09:03 3828706    /lib/ld-2.7.so

b7ff0000-b7ff1000 r--p 0001a000 09:03 3828706    /lib/ld-2.7.so

b7ff1000-b7ff2000 rw-p 0001b000 09:03 3828706    /lib/ld-2.7.so

bf8dd000-bf8f2000 rw-p bffeb000 00:00 0          [stack]

ffffe000-fffff000 r-xp 00000000 00:00 0          [vdso]

/etc/init.d/proftpd: line 13: 13317 Aborted                 /usr/sbin/proftpd -t                                                                               -c /etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf >&/dev/null

 * Configuration error: please fix your configuration file (/etc/proftpd/proftpd                                                                              .conf).                                                                   [ !! ]

 * ERROR: proftpd failed to start

```

il mio emerge --info è queto : 

```
Portage 2.1.5.4 (default-linux/x86/2007.0, gcc-4.2.4, glibc-2.7-r2, 2.6.25-gentoo-r4 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.25-gentoo-r4 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5000+

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 07 Jun 2008 16:30:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r4, 2.5.2-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.0

sys-apps/openrc:     0.2.5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.62

sys-devel/automake:  1.10.1-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.25-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.switch.ch/ftp/mirror/gentoo/"

LDFLAGS=""

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="acl apache2 authlib berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt ctype cups dri fortran ftp gd gdbm geoip gpm hash iconv imap ipv6 isdnlog latin1 maildir mhash midi mudflap mysql mysqli ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre perl php pop3d pppd python readline reflection session simplexml spl ssl tcpd tokenizer unicode userlocales x86 xml xorg zip zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1  emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m     maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_anon  authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default  authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav  dav_fs dav_lock dbd deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter  headers ident imagemap include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic  negotiation proxy proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_http rewrite setenvif so speling  status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="apm ark chips cirrus cyrix dummy fbdev glint i128 i740 i810 imstt   mach64 mga neomagic nsc nv r128 radeon rendition s3 s3virge savage      siliconmotion sis sisusb tdfx tga trident tseng v4l vesa vga via vmware       voodoo"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

Per caso avete idea di che cosa si tratti ? ho provato ad aggiornare portage, pam , glibc e quant'altro ma nulla 

Saluti e grazie

R

----------

## lucapost

Ero ieri da un'amico in

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64"
```

aveva lo stesso identico problema.

----------

## k01

beh, fra tutte le informazioni che hai messo spicca chiaramente:

 *Quote:*   

> * Configuration error: please fix your configuration file (/etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf).

 

hai provato a dare un'occhiata a questo file di configurazione?

questo è il mio, perfettamente funzionante sulla mia macchina:

```

ServerName                      "ProFTPD Default Installation"

ServerType standalone

DefaultServer on

# Port 21 is the standard FTP port.

Port 21

# Umask 022 is a good standard umask to prevent new dirs and files

# from being group and world writable.

Umask                           022

MaxInstances 30

# Set the user and group under which the server will run.

User                            nobody

Group                           nogroup

AllowOverwrite          on

<Limit SITE_CHMOD>

  DenyAll

</Limit>

<Anonymous ~ftp>

  User                          ftp

  Group                         ftp

  UserAlias                     anonymous ftp

  MaxClients                    10

  DisplayLogin                  welcome.msg

  DisplayFirstChdir             .message

  # Limit WRITE everywhere in the anonymous chroot

  <Limit WRITE>

    DenyAll

  </Limit>

</Anonymous>

<Global>

MaxClients none

MaxClientsPerHost none

PassivePorts 20020 20021

ServerIdent on "messaggio di benvenuto"

DefaultChdir /home/ftp

AccessDenyMsg "Username o password errati"

AccessGrantMsg "Login OK!"

RootLogin on

AuthAliasOnly off

RequireValidShell off

AllowForeignAddress on

</Global>

AllowForeignAddress on

```

----------

## razi79

```
# This is a basic ProFTPD configuration file (rename it to

# 'proftpd.conf' for actual use. It establishes a single server

# and a single anonymous login. It assumes that you have a user/group

# "nobody" and "ftp" for normal operation and anonymous access.

ServerName                      "ProFTPD Default Installation"

ServerType                      standalone

DefaultServer           on

RequireValidShell       off

AuthPAM                         off

AuthPAMConfig           ftp

# Port 21 is the standard FTP port.

Port                            21

# Umask 022 is a good standard umask to prevent new dirs and files

# from being group and world writable.

Umask                           022

# To prevent DoS attacks, set the maximum number of child processes

# to 30. If you need to allow more than 30 concurrent connections

# at once, simply increase this value. Note that this ONLY works

# in standalone mode, in inetd mode you should use an inetd server

# that allows you to limit the maximum number of processes per service

# (such as xinetd).

MaxInstances            30

# Set the user and group under which the server will run.

User                            proftpd

Group                           proftpd

# Normally, we want files to be overwriteable.

<Directory />

        AllowOverwrite          on

</Directory>

# A basic anonymous configuration, with no upload directories.

<Anonymous ~ftp>

        User                            ftp

        Group                           ftp

        # We want clients to be able to login with "anonymous" as well as "ftp".

        UserAlias                       anonymous ftp

        # Limit the maximum number of anonymous logins.

        MaxClients                      10

        # We want 'welcome.msg' displayed at login, and '.message' displayed

        # in each newly chdired directory.

        DisplayLogin                    welcome.msg

        DisplayFirstChdir               .message

        # Limit WRITE everywhere in the anonymous chroot.

        <Limit WRITE>

                DenyAll

        </Limit>

</Anonymous>

```

----------

